# Gratitude



## EricExcel1 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi everyone. I just registered on this site today. I would like to express my gratitude for finding this site and allowing me to join in this community. I am a noob in using excel most especially using formulas etc. i do hope that i will learn from here with your support and guidance. more power to all of us.


----------



## hiker95 (Jul 17, 2017)

EricExcel1,

Welcome to the MrExcel forum.




> i do hope that i will learn from here with your support and guidance. more power to all of us.



See if something, in the below *link(s)*, of my most up to date list will help you:

*Training / Books / Sites* as of *07/14/2017*

What Is VBA?
https://www.techwalla.com/articles/what-is-vba

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19

There are over 1800 Excel videos/tutorials here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelIsFun

Getting Started with VBA. 
DataPig Technologies

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
http://www.add-ins.com/vbhelp.htm

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training
MrExcel.com | Excel Resources | Excel Seminars | Excel Products

MrExcel's Excel Tutorial Listing
MrExcel.com | Excel Resources | Excel Seminars | Excel Products

Excel VBA MACRO Kick-start Course for absolute beginner

Free VBA Course
http://www.excel-pratique.com/en/vba.php

Excel 2007 VBA materials to learn here:
VBA for Excel 2007 tutorial-VBA programming?

The macro recorder actually is your friend but look here:
Beyond Excel's recorder

Introduction to Variables, Constants and Data Types
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa242127(v=vs.60).aspx

Declaring Variables
Declaring Variables

Here's a good primer on the scope of variables.
Understanding Scope
Variable Scope in Excel VBA - EASY Excel Macros
Understanding Scope

Using Variables in Excel VBA Macro Code
Excel VBA Variables. Using Variables in Excel VBA Macro Code

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
Getting Started with Macros and User Defined Functions

What is a VBA Module and How is a VBA Module Used?
What is a VBA Module and How is a VBA Module Used?

Events And Event Procedures In VBA
Events In Excel VBA

Here is a good introductory tutorial using a VBA Class:
Classes In VBA

There's a chapter on classes in VBA Developer's Handbook which is also good.
http://www.amazon.com/VBA-Developers-Handbook-2nd-Edition/dp/0782129781

Ron's Excel Tips
Excel for Windows Tips

Ron de Bruin's Mail from Excel and make/mail PDF files (Windows)
Mail from Excel and make/mail PDF files (Windows)

How do I create and use a PERSONAL file for my VBA code
How do I create and use a PERSONAL file for my VBA code

Anthony's Excel VBA Page - Excel Application - Excel Consultant - Excel Consulting (see 3 tutorials in Excel VBA Basic Tutorial Series)

BET: Microsoft Excel Visual Basic

Debugging VBA
Debugging VBA

Debug Excel VBA Macro Code
Debug Excel VBA Macro Code

TechBookReport - Debugging Excel VBA Code
TechBookReport - Debugging Excel VBA Code

Here are some general links on performance improvement:
https://www.soa.org/News-and-Publica...s42-roper.aspx
Optimize Slow VBA Code. Speed Up Efficient VBA Code/Macros
Excel VBA Performance Coding Best Practices - Office Blogs
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Start at the beginning...

Creating An XLA Add-In For Excel, Writing User Defined Functions In VBA
Creating An XLA Add In

Build an Excel Add-In
VBA Tips: Build an Excel Add-In

Creating custom functions
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HA011117011033.aspx

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
http://www.exceltip.com/st/Writing_Your_First_VBA_Function_in_Excel/631.html

VBA for Excel (Macros)
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

Excel Macros Tutorial
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

Excel Macros & Programming
http://www.excel-vba.com/index.htm

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
http://www.excel-vba.com/vba-code-2-1-tips.htm

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

Beyond Excel's recorder

Helpful as a simple concise reference for the basics, and, using the macro recorder is endlessly powerful.
http://www.techonthenet.com/excel/cells/index.php

Learn to debug: 
Debugging VBA

How To: Assign a Macro to a Button or Shape
http://peltiertech.com/WordPress/how-to-assign-a-macro-to-a-button-or-shape/

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

Build a UserForm for Excel
http://www.fontstuff.com/ebooks/free/fsuserforms.pdf

When To Use a UserForm & What to Use a UserForm For
When to use Userform & What To Use Them For. Excel Training VBA 2 lesson 2

UserForms in Excel VBA - UserForm Basics; Add Controls dynamically at run-time using the Add Method; UserForm Controls (A Snapshot)

Excel VBA how to Personalise the Ribbon
excel vba how to personalise the ribbon - Bing video

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

How to insert Buttons, radio buttons and check boxes in Excel
How to insert Buttons, radio buttons and check boxes in Excel - Bing video

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

Multi or two way vlook up and index match tutorial
http://www.get-digital-help.com/

Excel Data Validation
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger
http://www.contextures.com/excel-data-validation-add.html

Excel -- Data Validation -- Create Dependent Lists
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal02.html

http://www.get-digital-help.com/201...s-containing-unique-distinct-values-in-excel/

Your Quick Reference to Microsoft Excel Solutions
XL-CENTRAL.COM : For your Microsoft Excel Solutions

New! Excel Recorded Webinars
DataPig Technologies

MS Excel: VBA Functions - Listed by Category
MS Excel: ALL Formulas/Functions - Listed by Category

Fuzzy Matching - new version plus explanation
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/195635-fuzzy-matching-new-version-plus-explanation.html

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
Programming In The VBA Editor

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

John Walkenbach's power programming with Excel books.

Excel 2010 Power Programming with VBA, Mr. Spreadsheet's Bookshelf

by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)
Professional Excel Development

by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)
Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference

Professional Excel Development by Rob Bovey, Dennis Wallentin, Stephen Bullen, & John Green

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading, Volatility
Volatile Excel Functions -Decision Models

A list of Reference Books
AJP Excel Information

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Arrays
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=390246
VBA Arrays
Excel: Introduction to Array Formulas - Xtreme Visual Basic Talk
Excel VBA Lesson 21: Array in Excel VBA
The Complete Guide to Using Arrays in Excel VBA - Excel Macro Mastery

Array Dimensions in Visual Basic - Working with Dimensions (code and graphics)
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/02e7z943(v=VS.80).aspx

Visual Basic Array Tutorial written by Adam Wehmann
Visual Basic Arrays Tutorial

Shortcut Keys in Excel 2000 through 2007

Pivot Intro
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivotstart.htm
Office 2010 Class #36: Excel PivotTables Pivot Tables 15 examples (Data Analysis) - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMGILHiLqr0
Getting Started with Pivot Tables
http://www.contextures.com/xlPivot01.html#Start
Overview of PivotTable and PivotChart reports
http://office.microsoft.com/en-gb/e...table-and-pivotchart-reports-HP010342752.aspx
Build a Pivot Table in Excel VBA
Build a Pivot Table in Excel VBA : Microsoft Excel

Excel 2013 PowerPivot Basics #01: Introduction To PowerPivot for Excel 2013 - YouTube

Conditional Formatting
http://office.microsoft.com/en-001/...apply-conditional-formatting-HA102809768.aspx

Count cells based on Conditional Formatting color? 
Conditional Formatting Colors
Get Displayed Cell Color (whether from Conditional Formatting or not)
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...ell-in-excel-2

Email from XL - VBA
Mail from Excel example pages

Outlook VBA
Writing VBA code for Microsoft Outlook

Outlook to Excel
Exporting Email Body Text to excel (using outlook 2010) VBA
Exporting text from body of outlook email to excel
Quickly export Outlook e-mail items to Excel - TechRepublic

Mail a message to each person in a range
Mail a message to each person in a range

Excel Function Dictionary by Peter Noneley
http://www.xlfdic.com/
www.xlfdic.com Excel Function Dictionary 150 example functions and formula.

Function Translations
Excel function name translations - Dictionary Chart Front Page

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

Vba to create waterfall charts 
http://peltiertech.com/excel-waterfall-charts-bridge-charts/

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
Excel Dashboards - Templates, Tutorials, Downloads and Examples | Chandoo.org - Learn Microsoft Excel Online
Excel Dashboards - Templates, Tutorials, Downloads and Examples | Chandoo.org - Learn Microsoft Excel Online
http://www.exceldashboardwidgets.com/
Gauge 
https://exceldashboardschool.com/
https://www.youtube.com/user/OnLinePCLearning/featured

To create my Dashboard I use this small ebook: Create a Dashboard using PivotTable - Roger F. Silva
https://www.amazon.com/Create-Dashb...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1486600546&sr=1-3

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
http://www.qimacros.com/excel-dashboard-scorecard.html

Free dashboard training materials
https://www.google.com.hk/search?q=...rome..69i57.2835j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
https://www.youtube.com/user/OnLinePCLearning/featured

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
http://www.amazon.com/Excel-2007-Da...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1305564958&sr=1-1

Templates
CPearson.com Topic Index
http://www.contextures.com/excel-template-golf-scores.html
Free Microsoft Excel Template Links & Search Engine

Financial Model Template
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...finance&page=1

Microsoft Excel Cascading Listboxes Tutorial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAMvLJRwZdI

Date & Time stamping:
McGimpsey & Associates : Excel : Time and date stamps

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
Show FORMULA or FORMAT of another cell

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Progress Meters
Progress meters
http://www.xcelfiles.com/ProgressBar.html

How to convert text to numbers in Excel
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/291047

How to parse data from the web - Brett Fret has a video in YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H7tBL97orE

Excel VBA MAC shortcuts
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/465614-mac-shortcuts-excel.html

Macintosh Keyboard Shortcuts to use in Microsoft Excel
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/mac-excel-help/excel-keyboard-shortcuts-HA102927337.aspx

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel-help/excel-shortcut-and-function-keys-HP010073848.aspx

Excel VLOOKUP Multiple Sheets • My Online Training Hub

Wise Owl Tutorials
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNIs-AWhQzckr8Dgmgb3akx_gFMnpxTN5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHO5NIcZAc4&feature=youtu.be&list=PLNIs-AWhQzckr8Dgmgb3akx_gFMnpxTN5

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc837974.aspx
Merging Data from Multiple Workbooks into a Summary Workbook in Excel
Merge data from all workbooks in a folder
Merging a Range from Selected Workbooks
Merging a Range from Multiple Workbooks by Column
Merging a Range from Multiple Workbooks in a Folder with a Filter

You could do a Google search with “You Tube” and use the foollowing names, and/or, links:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...3akx_gFMnpxTN5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABXP...S5k4zsvnu2mkJC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHO5...3akx_gFMnpxTN5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd6Z...VH5Dq42RG9tlRP
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIhK...suD6oNDaOk3vbR
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z08z...Z_6brD5Gk1sVy_
https://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelVbaIsFun/playlists
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_d8...lhXL_9m7EAgcMq
https://www.youtube.com/user/ExcelVB...ort=dd&view=50
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...o2SEPBLLPGOyBz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_1e...7lleNVtNeAhBVC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDYk...007E847B3E6658

Some other Threads where VBA learning was discussed:
Basics of Excel VBA and Code writting
Excel VBA
How to find which worksheet my macro is launched from [SOLVED] - Page 2
How useful are YouTube tutorials for VBA
https://members.excelcampus.com/a/1523/fdzAdugs

Sending mail from Excel with CDO
Sending mail from Excel with CDO

And, as your skills increase, try answering threads on sites like:
MREXCEL – Excel Tips & Solutions Since 1998
http://www.excelforum.com
Excel Templates | Excel Add-ins and Excel Help with formulas and VBA Macros
Expert Microsoft Help, with all of the Microsoft Applications from Excel programming, Access training to our free Microsoft VBA Forums
Excel, Access, PowerPoint and Word VBA Macro Automation Help

If you are willing to spend money for the training, then something here should work for you...
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_5givffg47i_b

Advanced Excel Training - Online Excel Course
http://www.udemy.com/advanced-excel/

Learn VBA Fast, Vol. I: Excel function design course, with practice exercises (The VBA Function Design Course Book 1)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00M6E8MBW

Excel VBA Programmer Interview - Excel Test for interview 
Excel VBA Programmer Interview

Excel tests
Excel Skills | Excel 2010 | Free Skills Test
Skills Assessment / Training Needs Analysis (TNA)
https://www.wiziq.com/tests/ms-excel

Here is another Function translator that is extremely popular:
http://en.excel-translator.de/functions/text/
It will also translate Formulas as well
http://en.excel-translator.de/translator/

Here a couple of good blogs on the R1C1 Style Notation
https://smurfonspreadsheets.wordpress.com/2007/11/12/r1c1-notation/
http://powerspreadsheets.com/r1c1-formular1c1-vba/

Top ten ways to clean your data
https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...our-data-a64879eb-115f-4e3d-a3bf-9cfc08a0a4e3

Analytical reasoning test of Excel aptitude 
http://www.exceltip.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Download-Top-30-Microsoft-Interview-Questions.pdf

RegEX question - Alpha only upper case only.
Regex Tutorialâ€”From Regex 101 to Advanced Regex
Regular Expression Tutorial - Learn How to Use Regular Expressions
https://www.princeton.edu/~mlovett/r...xpressions.pdf

The VBA Guide To ListObject Excel Tables
https://www.thespreadsheetguru.com/blog/2014/6/20/the-vba-guide-to-listobject-excel-tables


----------



## EricExcel1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi hiker95. thank you very much. these would be a great help for a beginner like me.


----------



## hiker95 (Jul 18, 2017)

EricExcel1 said:


> Hi hiker95. thank you very much. these would be a great help for a beginner like me.



EricExcel1,

Thanks for the feedback.

You are very welcome.  Glad I could help.

And, come back anytime.


----------



## broion (Jul 21, 2017)

hiker95 said:


> EricExcel1,
> 
> Welcome to the MrExcel forum.
> 
> ...



Nice links!


----------



## hiker95 (Jul 21, 2017)

broion,

Thanks for the feedback.

You are very welcome.  Glad I could help.

And, come back anytime.


----------

